
How to live to be 100 – TED talk - udkl
https://www.ted.com/talks/dan_buettner_how_to_live_to_be_100/
======
binarynate
"This the place where the oldest living female population is found. ... They
live a long time and tend to die in their sleep very quickly, and often, I can
tell you, after sex."

Is he admitting that he has shagged a number of those centenarians to death???

